# flounder in broad bay passage



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

fished the broad bay passage today with my son, caught three small flounder on squid. cant wait for the first fillet of the season!!!! all three on outgoing tide around 11 am.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Cbuzz,

Thanks for the report. 

Where are you fishin' in that neck of the woods - Long Creek ? And where abouts from land/shore including access point(s) would that be ?? Are there any current issues at all ???

 

`bucket


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

bucket,

i fish from the wall under the twin bridges on great neck rd. the current is fast at times but that seems to be when i do my best. took home a dozen or so keeper flounder from there last year some nice stripper and drum also. 

buzz


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's a good day when you can take home fish and a STRIPPER. Heh, it's hard to explain to the family, but as long as she cleans the fish, it's all good!


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Good one!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Only place I know of near the twin bridges to catch STRIPPERS is JB's on Independance.Best bait of course is the green paper lures, trolled real slow.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

those jb's strippers tend to be a little fishy tasting though.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

How do I find Broad Bay passage? I'm from Richmond, so I don't know all the local stuff, but can read maps.


----------



## erikharwell (Aug 3, 2001)

it is between north greatneck and old great neck in virginia beach 23454. there is a grassy area with a small pole gate. you step over the gate and walk all the way back and you will see a path through the weeds that will lead down to the fishing area and the best part is that it is free.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

They still letting you park on that dead end road? 

I fished that place late last fall. Felt real funny parking with my truck half on the street there.


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

they dont bother anyone for parking there, they even put a trash can there. it gets crowded in the summer. had a cop down there one day ticketing everyones car that was blocking the turning lane. just park behind the can and you shouldnt have any trouble. 

thanks for the spell check emanuel!
buzz


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hehehe, anytime. I am a bit picky about spelling, so apparently "striper" and "stripper" happens on here quite often, and it's just waiting for me to take a shot at it.  

So you say there are flounder biting there, how cold is the water?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Yeah,I catch strippers up on Baltimore Street;and green papers work   I'm sorry I couln't resist


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fished the Spot 4-14-03,nada bite.A pretty swift in comining tide and current.Tossed live bait,spoons,Storm shads(of varient colors and sizes),top water and diving lures,pretty much threw the book=Nada Bite.

Fortunately I had the school of dolphins to keep me company during my failed attempt to hook a fish.

The Spot looks like a good place to catch a ton of bait fish.I saw a pretty large school of something,swimming along the wall.I actually had my wind cheeter swimming along side them.


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

dolphins bring me no luck! but on the bait fish note i have thrown a net there a few times BE CAREFUL!! lots of snags on the bottom. there are a ton of bait fish but i have lost a net there once already. if satuday is nice i will head out there hope i have better luck.


----------

